# Awesome planted tank website



## PhishNeslo (Dec 20, 2002)

found a good site with good pictures of plants for IDs, and nice pictures of what they are supposed to look like when planted in their most flattering arangements

www.vectrapoint.com


----------



## spihunter (Dec 22, 2002)

Very nice!, The Aqua Journal Magazine looks very cool.
Does anyone here subscribe to it?


----------



## PhishNeslo (Dec 20, 2002)

i have an old issue of the journal, but i havent really tried to get a subscription to it. the journal is all edited by Amano himself (the planted tank God)


----------

